# .



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is so sweet. Please give him a kiss on the muzzle for me .


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

heheh will do


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dexter's soooooooo cute, enjoyed the video.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Dexter's soooooooo cute, enjoyed the video.


thank you


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Dexter, is a cutie.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dexter is such a sweetie! I enjoyed all the videos!


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Wife and I both enjoyed Dexter's videos. The little guy's a real ham!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Dexter sure looks like he is having fun!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Cute puppy, nice videos. Thank you for sharing.


----------

